# She passed!! :)



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats! that's great!!!!!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations!
Sierra and I would need a lot of work to pass the good citizen alone.

Well done!
Karen


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

woops...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well Done! You two should be proud of yourselves.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kand3 said:


> Bailey passed both her tests tonight and is now officially a Canine Good Citizen and TDI Therapy Dog!! Sorry for the brag, but we've worked pretty hard and I'm very proud of her!


Congratulations! Good job - work that is so the end results!!! (And worthy of a brag )


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations, brag away!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Such nice work, Kayla and Bailey! I am so impressed with how well and hard you've worked with your pretty puppy, and very pleased you passed. Congratulations.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone, we are pretty excited!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Brag on!! Congratulations!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good lord, don't be sorry about the brag, you certainly deserve to brag! Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Kand3 said:


> Sorry for the brag, but we've worked pretty hard and I'm very proud of her!


Don't be sorry - you should be very proud! Congrats!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, congratulations! Where will you do the therapy work?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh that's great!! Congratulations and brag away; you both so deserve it


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kand3 said:


> Bailey passed both her tests tonight and is now officially a Canine Good Citizen and TDI Therapy Dog!! Sorry for the brag, but we've worked pretty hard and I'm very proud of her!


Congrats to Baily and Kand3! I'm sure it was hard work and what a huge sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Good for you both! I'll bet you're feeling proud of your girl as well as yourself.....and you should be!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! You have every right to be proud!


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 



inge said:


> Wow, congratulations! Where will you do the therapy work?


I'm actually not sure yet! The way I understand it is that once we send all of our paperwork in and are accepted into the TDI program, they will provide us all the information on who they are affiliated with, etc. Should be interesting!


----------



## IloveLucy (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome! I have a year and a half old female and this is what my goal for her is. She does well except for meeting for the first time( Dogs and humans) 
Any suggestions?


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Way to go Bailey ! Congtratulations !


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Bring on the brags....you deserve it.

We have worked very hard with Gracie, but there is no way she is ready for CGC. She tries really hard to have self control, but it just escapes her sometimes, so CGC for her is a number of months away. Ruby on the other hand (whom we just got), could probably be ready in a couple of months.

It's funny, when you look at the requirements for CGC, you would think that it would be easy, but it's not. It requires hard work on both the dog and handlers part, so Congrats to both of you. You have earned the right to brag


----------

